# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  زوج کتاب پیشنهادی شما

## amiirhosein

سلام
 برای شیمی و فیزیک پایه کدوم زوج کتاب رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
چون میخام یه برنامه مرور براشون بزارم ولی نمیدونم کدومو باید انتخاب کنم!

----------


## Petrichor

مصاحبه هارو بخونی حالتای مختلفش رو میتونی پیدا کنی اما نظر من اینه هر دو رو دوم بردار .
فیزیک اول دوم نسبت به مدار ها آسونتره و اگه با فصلایی مث سینماتیک و دینامیک بخوای بخونی سخت میشه کارت. 
در مورد شیمی که کلا به نظر من شیمی دوم پایه ی شیمی سومه و باید اول خونده بشه

----------


## amiirhosein

> مصاحبه هارو بخونی حالتای مختلفش رو میتونی پیدا کنی اما نظر من اینه هر دو رو دوم بردار .
> فیزیک اول دوم نسبت به مدار ها آسونتره و اگه با فصلایی مث سینماتیک و دینامیک بخوای بخونی سخت میشه کارت. 
> در مورد شیمی که کلا به نظر من شیمی دوم پایه ی شیمی سومه و باید اول خونده بشه


اخه مشکل اینجاست معلم ما فیزیک 1 و 2 رو بعد ابان درس میده
من چکار کنم

----------


## engineer1997

> سلام
>  برای شیمی و فیزیک پایه کدوم زوج کتاب رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
> چون میخام یه برنامه مرور براشون بزارم ولی نمیدونم کدومو باید انتخاب کنم!


شیمی که باید شیمی دو رو انتخاب کنی آخه مطالبش برای شیمی 3 و پیش لازمن.... فیزیک هم اگه بخوای نیم سال اول در کنار فیزیک پیش مباحث حرکت و دینامیک بری فیزیک 3 رو کار کنی یکم کارت سنگین میشه. فیزیک 1 که مباحثش سبکتر و فیزیک 2 هم که 4تا فصل اولش مرتبطن با دو فصل اول فیزیک پیش و دو فصل آخر هم زیاد پیچیده نیستن نسبت به الکتریسیته ساکن و جاری.

----------


## morteza_mah

عزیز من پیشنهاد کسی به درد شما نمیخوره 
عرفش اینه که اونی رو که ضعف داری (یا خیلی وقته نخوندی و فراموش شده ) نیم سال اول بخونی 
اگه میبینی قلم چی نیم سال اول ، دوم رو پیشنهاد میده چون توی تابستون سوم رو اوکی میکنه

----------


## amiirhosein

> عزیز من پیشنهاد کسی به درد شما نمیخوره 
> عرفش اینه که اونی رو که ضعف داری (یا خیلی وقته نخوندی و فراموش شده ) نیم سال اول بخونی 
> اگه میبینی قلم چی نیم سال اول ، دوم رو پیشنهاد میده چون توی تابستون سوم رو اوکی میکنه


توی نیم سال اول وقت زیادتره برای همین میگید اونی که ضعف دارم رو بخونم؟

----------


## morteza_mah

> توی نیم سال اول وقت زیادتره برای همین میگید اونی که ضعف دارم رو بخونم؟


به دو دلیل 
1. همونی که گفتید یعنی وقت 
2. استرس کنکور توی نیم سال اول به شدت کمتر از نیم سال دومه و روی نقطه ضعفتون بهتر میتونید تمرکز و رفع کنید

----------


## keihani

فکر کنم وقت تو نیم سال دوم تا عید بیشتر باشه ها ؟؟؟

اگر اشتباهه حتما بگید لطفا

----------


## morteza_mah

> فکر کنم وقت تو نیم سال دوم تا عید بیشتر باشه ها ؟؟؟
> 
> اگر اشتباهه حتما بگید لطفا


برنامه رو اگر چک کنید نیم سال دوم آزمون های 7 و 17 فروردین رو داره که باعث میشه وقت نیم سال دوم کمتر بشه نیم سال دوم رو از 6 بهمن و به بعد در نظر بگیرید که 5 تا آزمون مبحثی داره بقیش چامع هست ولی نیم سال اول 6 تا آزمون مبحثی داره 

از طرفی یکی دیگه از عللی که میگم نیم سال اول روی ضعفتون کار کنید اینه که مباحث پیش دو به مراتب دشوار تر از پیش یک هست و بهتره از مباحث پایه اون زوج درسایی رو که نقطه قوتتون هست نگه دارید با پیش دو بخونید

----------


## sinnna

فیزیک 3 
شیمی 2
نیم سال اول
فیزیک 1 و 2
شیمی 3 
نیم سال دوم 
و تا آخر اسفند تمومش کن نذار بعد عید بمونه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

اونی رو که ضعیف هستی اول بزار 
چون نیمه دوم زوج کتابا فشرده هست 
اگه فارغ التحصیل هستی هر دوتاشو بخون یکیشو سرجلسه بزن یکیشو هم تو خونه بزن

----------


## amiirhosein

من فیزیک سوم رو تا حدودی تستی کار کردم طی سال

پس فیزیک 1و2 رو نیم سال اول انتخاب کنم بهتره؟

----------


## keihani

دوستام منم شیمی ۲ رو تا الان تا اول فصل4 خوندم ، شیمی 3 هم نسبتا نخوندم نه در طول سال و نه در تابستون (غیر از کمی استوکیومتری)
حالا به نظرتون نیم سال اول شیمی۲ بردارم ولی چون قبلا خوب خوندم در همون حین از شیمی3 بخونم خودم بهتر نیس؟؟

----------


## amiirhosein

> دوستام منم شیمی ۲ رو تا الان تا اول فصل4 خوندم ، شیمی 3 هم نسبتا نخوندم نه در طول سال و نه در تابستون (غیر از کمی استوکیومتری)
> حالا به نظرتون نیم سال اول شیمی۲ بردارم ولی چون قبلا خوب خوندم در همون حین از شیمی3 بخونم خودم بهتر نیس؟؟


برای شیمی پیش باید استو رو خوب بلد باشیا!تا اخر شهریور شیمی 2 رو بخون بعد شروع کن سوم بخون

----------


## Dr ahmad

> من فیزیک سوم رو تا حدودی تستی کار کردم طی سال
> 
> پس فیزیک 1و2 رو نیم سال اول انتخاب کنم بهتره؟


نیمسال اول فیزیک 1و2    نیمسال دوم فیزیک 3
 :Yahoo (8): عالیه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mariyana

سلام قلم چی میشه ازمون جمع بندی دی ماه و بهمن (پیش و پایه)  +جمع بندی عید +جامع های اخرشو تکی ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## amiirhosein

up

----------

